# Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2008)

*Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

Tach Leute....

Folgendes ist passiert.....

Ich habe das Gigabyte P35 DS4 Boad Rev.1 mit Bios F9 jetzt schon ein Jahr im Rechner......und jetzt ist am Sonntag folgendes passiert:

Mein Sohn spielt Flatout2 und plötzlich ist von jetzt auf gleich der Computer aus......

Der Computer startet...und geht aus....dieser "Boot Loop" wiederholt sich 6 bis 7 mal, dann habe ich ihn vom Netz getrennt und nochmal versucht.....wieder der gleiche Fehler mehrmals hinter einander.....nochmals vom Netz und von vorne ..... er macht den Fehler noch 3 mal und dann startet er doch wieder und hat das Bios auf Default gesetzt.

Das gleiche passierte gestern abend, als ich ihn anschalten wollte.....

*Zur Vorgeschichte:*

Ich habe vor drei Wochen eine GTX260 eingebaut und gleich darauf hörte ich ein Sirren oder Pfeifen vom Computer, immer dann wenn die Grafikkarte richtig arbeiten musste ..... beim Laden von 3DMark oder beim Laden bei Crysis etc.

Ich hatte erst die Graka im Verdacht, aber nach mehrmaligen "Hören" konnte ich das Board als Ursache deklarieren....lt. Gigabyte Support sollen das die Spannungswandler oder Umschalter ??? sein, die vibrieren....das wäre nicht schlimm, meinte der Support.....


Das einzigste was noch Neu ist, ist seit einer Woche 4 statt 2 GB Speicher und Vista64 statt XP......

Der Computer besteht auch sämtliche Belastungstest mit Bravur.....
Der Speicher wurde auch richtig erkannt lt. CPU-Z....

Ich habe jetzt erst einmal das neueste Bios F13 aufgespielt.....



*Zum System:*

CPU: E6750 auf 3,6GHZ mit Spannung 1,425V Wassergekühlt
Speicher: 4x OCZ Flex 1,8V auf 900Mhz
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650W, aktuelle Revision
Graka: Point of View GTX260 auf OC 734/1501/1268
Festplatte: Samsung 320GB Sata II
Die Boardspannung wurde nicht erhöht, und die Temps sind normal....


Ich denke mal, das Board gibt seinen "Geist" auf oder was meint Ihr ????

Mfg


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

Was passiert wenn du den Rechner wieder auf Standard-Einstellungen zurücksetzt? Das Problem haben so einige Gigabyte-Boards, ein Kumpel von mir ist davon auch betroffen. Er hat genau die selben Merkmale gehabt, auch ein neues Bios hat nicht geholfen. Seit zwei Wochen ist der Fehler aber wie von Geisterhand verschwunden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Lexx (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

SuFu nutzen: habe Lösung hier schon mehrmals niedergeschrieben.
Oder:
Gigabyte-Forum + SuFu nutzen, zu erreichen unter GIGABYTE Forum


----------



## TheSomberlain (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

Also das Pfeifen sind wohl wirklich SpaWa's und die singen bei Last wirklich öfters, dass ist auch nichts schlimmes. Gibt es bei GraKa's genauso!

Teste erstmal in Ruhe das neue Bios mit Spielen etc, da du durch synthetische Tests nicht immer jeden Fehler aufdecken kannst!

Weiterhin erhöhe mal die Boardspannung um 0,1V, manchmal gibts sonst Probleme bei Vollbesetzung der RAM-Slots.


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

Hatte so ein ähnliches Problem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...nung-ga-p35-ds3p-_nicht_-auf-f11-flashen.html

Außerdem am SO...
Hab ich gesurft, plötzlich freeze, startet absolut nicht mehr, vorm BIOS reset...
cmos clear, batterie rausnehmen, alles funzt nicht.
Also, auf, graka raus, 1 ram drin lassen, neustart ==> funzt nicht, resettet...
Xigmatek runter, alten E4500 + boxed rauf ==> funzt
Q6600 + boxed ==> funzt
Xigmatek wieder rauf ==> funzt...

Dann lief alles wieder. Eben war das Prob nochmal. Als ich auf den CPU Kühler gedrückt hab, hat er jedoch gestartet, sehr verwunderlich...
Glaub das war der eine Pushpin, der leicht defekt ist (eines der beiden weißen enden hab ich da aus versehen umgeknickt, als ich ihn aufs board setzen wollte)...

Ein Kumpel hatte wiederum auch so ein prob, iwie hat es aber dann geklappt, nachdem er Fail- Safe defaults geladen hat (er bekam aber nur beim booten von windows ne fehlermeldung)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn du den Rechner wieder auf Standard-Einstellungen zurücksetzt? Das Problem haben so einige Gigabyte-Boards, ein Kumpel von mir ist davon auch betroffen. Er hat genau die selben Merkmale gehabt, auch ein neues Bios hat nicht geholfen. Seit zwei Wochen ist der Fehler aber wie von Geisterhand verschwunden.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Wie gesagt, nach mehreren Boot Loops stellt sich der Rechner Automatisch auf die Standard Einstellungen zurück....

Dann nehme ich die alten Einstellungen wieder vor und der Rechner läuft erst einmal einwandfrei, auch die Belastungstest laufen einwandfrei....wie schon seit einem Jahr mit diesen Einstellungen....




Lexx schrieb:


> SuFu nutzen: habe Lösung hier schon mehrmals niedergeschrieben.
> Oder:
> Gigabyte-Forum + SuFu nutzen, zu erreichen unter GIGABYTE Forum


 
Was ist eine Such Funktion ....

nun mal im Ernst, wenn mir das weiter geholfen hätte, würde ich hier nicht schreiben....außerdem geht es bei den anderen Problemen immer über DS3 Boards, nicht DS4 und außerdem habe ich vorher kein neues Bios aufgespielt....




TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Also das Pfeifen sind wohl wirklich SpaWa's und die singen bei Last wirklich öfters, dass ist auch nichts schlimmes. Gibt es bei GraKa's genauso!
> 
> Teste erstmal in Ruhe das neue Bios mit Spielen etc, da du durch synthetische Tests nicht immer jeden Fehler aufdecken kannst!
> 
> Weiterhin erhöhe mal die Boardspannung um 0,1V, manchmal gibts sonst Probleme bei Vollbesetzung der RAM-Slots.


 
Getestet habe ich mit 3DMark06, Vantage, Crysis etc. keine Fehler.....

Beim Spielen von Flatout2 ist der Compi abgestürtzt.....auch beim Einschalten ging er nicht und verfiel in einem Boot Loop....

Aber das mit der Boardspannung hört sich gut an .... das werde ich mal Probieren.....nur komisch ist, das auch stundenlanges Prime Testen keinen Absturz brachte.....





CentaX schrieb:


> Hatte so ein ähnliches Problem:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...nung-ga-p35-ds3p-_nicht_-auf-f11-flashen.html
> 
> Außerdem am SO...
> ...


 
Wie schon erwähnt habe ich bis auf den zusätzlichen Speicher vor einer Woche nichts an der Hardware verändert....und warum tritt das Problem zum ersten mal erst Vorgestern auf ???? Der Prozessor sitzt schon seit einem Jahr mit entspannten 38 Grand unter Vollast im Sockel.....Auch der Speicher ist Wassergekühlt ist sogar freigegeben für 2,4V und soll damit sogar laut OCZ mit über 1200 Mhz problemlos laufen.....


Mfg


----------



## TheSomberlain (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber das mit der Boardspannung hört sich gut an .... das werde ich mal Probieren.....nur komisch ist, das auch stundenlanges Prime Testen keinen Absturz brachte....



Wie ich schon sagte, synthetische Tests sind niemals 100% sicher, wenn auch sicherlich zu 99%. Aber naja 1% ist 1%


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (3. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

netzteil ??? schon mal ein anderes probiert ?? ich habe schon viele gigabyte boards verbaut und  selbst die p965 ... also die schon lange laufen...laufen immer mit aktuellen bios und OC !!

scheiß problem was du da hast. ich hatte mal das erlebnis einen e6300@3150 nach einen jahr betrieb leider auf 3100mhz runterstellen zu müssen. warum.... keine ahnung aber er läuft halt nicht mehr mit 3150 sonder leider nur noch auf 3100 stabil. damals war auch reset und er hing im boot loop. (P965-DS3P)

du wirst wohl nicht drumherum kommen und jede komponente auf funktion zu testen.


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

An/Aus-Bug - Fehler sollte sich folgendermaßen beheben lassen:

-Netzstecker ziehen
-Batterie rausnehmen
-2 3 mal auf den Powerknopf drücken
-Netzstecker anstecken
-Batterie verkehrt herum reingeben
-Cmos Reset durchführen
-Batterie richtig rein
-Rechner aufdrehen und Fehler ist weg.

Hat bei mir in den bisherigen Fällen so funktioniert (simples Cmos-Reset hilft nicht!).
Fehler tritt immer nur nach "Save and Exit?" nach dem BIOS auf.
Vereinzelt auch Stunden/Tage später.

Dein Board ist sicherlich vollkommen in Ordnung.
Klar, irgendwann gibt alles seinen Geist auf.
Das ist der Kreislauf des Lebens.
Kaum geboren, schon beginnt man zu sterben.

OK, probier mal und gib bitte Feedback.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten....

@ THC-hArDcOrE

Das Netzteil kann es eigentlich nicht sein, denn es ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und der Computer besteht auch sämtliche Belastungstests....außer es ist ein sporadischer Fehler.....

@ Lexx

Danke für den Tipp....habe ich mir auf jeden fall notiert.


Edit:
Im moment läuft alles Stabil.....vielleicht hat das neue Bios geholfen....schaun wir mal weiter....


----------



## Michij (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte P35 DS4 ...Plötzlich "Boot-Loop"*



Lexx schrieb:


> An/Aus-Bug - Fehler sollte sich folgendermaßen beheben lassen:
> 
> -Netzstecker ziehen
> -Batterie rausnehmen
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe mit dem o.g. Board jedoch Rev 2.0 auch ständig boot-Loops!
 Ich habe bereits das Board erneuert. Hab mir das selbe Board jedoch Rev 2.0 geholt. Am Anfang lief es kurz. Jedoch auch erst nach ein paar Boot-Loops! Im Bios alles richtig eingestellt! Nichts übertaktet! Wenn ich den PC nicht ausgemacht habe (also nur in den Stand by im Windows 7 gegangen bin) dann lief er tagelang! Jetzt hat meine Frau den PC runtergefahren und nun bootet er ständig neu! Zuvor stand noch auf dem Bildschirm "Bios Auto-Recovering" oder so ähnlich. Danach hat er sich ausgeschaltet und bootet nun ständig neu.
Nun habe ich genau das selbe Problem wie schon mit dem alten Rev 1.0 Board! Er bleibt max. 2-3 Sek an, die Lüfter gehen kurz an bzw. zucken kurz und dann geht er wieder aus und startet neu. Habe schon den CMOS Reset wie oben beschrieben gemacht, jedoch ohne Erfolg! Es ist auch egal ob RAM-Riegel drin sind oder nicht, ob eine Festplatte eingeschaltet ist oder nicht oder ob die Grafikkarte im Board steckt! Es kommt nicht ein mal zu dem ersten Piepton!
Was kann kaputt sein? Das Netzteil? Habe schon ein andere, jedoch älteres Netzteil ausprobiert, mit diesem ging es auch nicht.
Kann doch nicht schon wieder das Board sein!

Gruß

Michi


----------

